# HAD to share...



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

O.k., so I am sooo happy with this girl I had to share...
This is Molly a 3rd generation MiniNubian































Molly is super easy to milk and is currently giving about 9-10 lbs of milk a day. This is her 4th freshening and she had BEAUTIFUL triplets - I'm keeping both of the doelings:

Dolly























Polly
















I'm so thankful for Dannette Hackman selling me Molly as a kid. She has matured into a BEAUTIFUL doe.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

WOWZERS that udder is gorgeous.. better than what i see on a lot of stock


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:shocked: THANK YOU so much for sharing your beautiful girl! She is definately a goat to be proud of and her girls are just as pretty as their mama


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Now that is one heck of a mini nubian!! Good grief that is a nice udder! You must be so thrilled with her.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

That is a lovely looking doe.  Lucky you.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, she's really nice.  the udder. Congrats on the doelings, too.

-Tina


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh wow!

Congrats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow she is GORGEOUS! And her babies are just adorably GORGEOUS! And even though I am new to goats, and udders...that udder...WOW! Very nice!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

best mini nubian I've seen to date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

AlaskaBoers said:


> best mini nubian I've seen to date.


Same here!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Bet she is so easy to milk..... congrats!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful doe, beautiful udder and beautiful doelings! Congratulations! Don't blame you one bit for keeping both of them.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------

